# Hello from England



## Readie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello, I'm John from Plymouth.
I love piston engineed aircraft and my two favourites are Merlin engined Spitfires and Bristol Centaurus engined Hawker Sea Fury's.
Power and Grace.
I have recently brought an engine part from R6897 which I'm researching to try and find a picture..there must be one somewhere 
Cheers
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard John.


----------



## imalko (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, all around the world.
I'm lucky enough to have seen Ray Hanna flying MH434 over my native Kent.
A very emotive experiance.
Cheers
John


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello John, and welcome to the asy...forum. 

Here's what I found online about your Spit part:
Link: production page 019
Serial: AB847
Mark: Vb 
Factory: CBAF
Eng: M45
9MU 27-7-41 92S 'QJ-V' 21-8-41 ASTE 6-12-41 411S 20-8-42 air collision with R6897 crashed Alby Lincs CAC 5-9-42 SOC CE 28-1-43.

User 5bR6897 on this forum might know more.
Here's what he wrote about his username:
"serial number R6897 and coded DB*Z. Flown by my uncle with 411 RCAF.
Written off in Jan 43 mid air with Spit AB847 killing my uncle...P.O. Gilbert Frederick Brown/Toronto, Ont.
I would also appreciate any additional info that anyone might have on his incident or my uncle."
I also found this PDF-file: http://vbd.webpark.pl/spitfireI_II_pl.pdf
Whether or not the data listed is correct or not, I don't know.

Cheers from me in Denmark. 

Maria.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.

And another info I found here : http://www.ody.ca/~bwalker/RAF_owned_w9999.html

R 6897 Supermarine Spitfire Mk. I / V Delivered to 6 MU on 7 July 1940, fitted with cannon wing. Converted to Mk. V on 23 February 1941. Served with No. 411 (F) Squadron, RCAF, from 20 November 1942, coded "DB*Z". Still with this unit on 28 January 1943, when it was destroyed in mid-air with AB847, over Alby, Lincolnshire.

Also there is something mentioned : http://www.rafcommands.com/forum/showthread.php?4010-Spitfire-collision-28-January-1943


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 16, 2011)

G'day me ansom and welcome, nice part of the country you live in.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi John, and welcome from 'up North'. Looks like the loonies ...er...sorry... forum members are already helping out.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello John from Plymouth!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard John!


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for the replies and helpfull links.
Nice to be part of a forum that welcomes new people.
'proper job' as we say in the south west
There is a Spitfire ( static) at RAF Harrowbeer, Yelverton, Devon soon and...with a bit of luck I may just be allowed to sit in the cockpit.
I'm 6' 5" so it will be a squeeze 
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi John and welcome to the family.

Plymouth is my home-town allthough I havent lived there for a number of years...errr...47 or there-abouts !

Likewise, I agree with you ref Ray. You havent seen a Spittie display unless you've seen 'The Master' at work in MH434. Sadly gone but not forgotten.

And getting to sit in a Spit' at your size...hmmmm, I think you'll find it 'cosy', especially if you happen to have period flying gear to wear at the same time. Certainly, from experience, I'm a tad under 5'9 and it causes me no end of hassle when I'm trying to shoe-horn myself into the back of Tony's (Rocketeers) Spit to help with rivetting, usually followed with bouts of Tourets when I kneel on a dropped rivet !


----------



## magnu (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Readie (Apr 18, 2011)

If...and it is an if I fit into the Spitfire cockpit (without flying gear) I'll post a pic.
Thanks again for the friendly welcome
Cheers
John


----------

